# [SOLVED] Error code 28, NO sound for pc



## abclady (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi,

After having to reformat my pc (XP) I can no longer hear sound music from my pc. I did alot forum-ing stuff but still no help. In device manager theres yellow ! & ? for ethernet controller and multimedia audio controller. I've also checked out my system *sound device component info: *

Name	USB Audio Device
Manufacturer (Generic USB Audio)
Status OK
PNP Device ID	USB\VID_045E&PID_00F5&MI_01\6&286990FA&0&0001
Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys (5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2108), 58.63 KB (60,032 bytes), 11/25/2010 8:44 AM)

*My system info:*
OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	SUSAN-EFD21D22F
System Manufacturer	Ipex I.T.G.
System Model	Rexburg series
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 7 GenuineIntel ~2400 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Intel Corp. RG84510A.86A.0022.P12.0211151511, 11/15/2002
SMBIOS Version	2.3
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"
User Name	SUSAN-EFD21D22F\Susan Luc
Time Zone	Pacific Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	512.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	73.55 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	1.22 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

When trying to uninstall and install my sound driver it didnt work, code 28 came up *The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28) To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.*. Looking at the driver details, everything is unknown eg driver provider, driver version. 

I really dont know what to do next. Can you please help?


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Error code 28, NO sound for pc*

After you reformatted your pc, did you then download the drivers for the motherboard and all your components? From what you say about device manager there appear to be drivers missing. What pc do you have, if it is Ipex I haven't heard of them: did you get with it a disk with all the drivers on? If not it looks as though you will need to search for them, some you should be able to get from the manufacturer's site and others from the different component manufacturers.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Error code 28, NO sound for pc*

That comp apparently uses the Intel D845gerg2 mobo.

I did find this info: 

Components PROCESSOR
» Intel celeron cpu 
STORAGE
» Unknown Samsung sp4002h 
REMOVABLE
» Unknown Hl-dt-stdvd-ram gsa-h55n 
VIDEO CARD
» nVidia Nv17 geforce4 mx 440 
BASE BOARD
» Intel D845gerg2 
CHASSIS
» Ipex itg Unknown 
BIOS
» Intel Rg84510a.86a.0033.p17.0307141128 
NETWORK
» Intel 82801db pro/100 ve lom ethernet controller 

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+D845GERG2


----------



## abclady (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Error code 28, NO sound for pc*

I think its IPEX. Once I reformatted, i did try to install and update driver but says *Cannot install this hardware.. the hardware was not installed because the wizard cannot find the necessary software.. OR click back.. if you know the location of the software.* I tried click back option which says '*install from a list or specific location'* but according to the options i dont know which driver matches my hardware.. i tried installing but still it didnt match..
and no it didn't come with the cd disc ..


Should i try the link u gave me? i'm really confused here.


----------



## abclady (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Error code 28, NO sound for pc*

I had a look at the site from that link and found *Audio: AC 97 ADI** might be useful.. but when i tried to run it it had that *illegal system DLL relocation *notice running??


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Error code 28, NO sound for pc*

I think in this case it may be worth trying to contact tech support on that site - do they have a Contact Us link on their website? As they are putting out the driver they may be the best people to help with the problem you are having. When did you see the illegal system DLL relocation notice - was it on your pc when you tried to download the driver, or was it on their website.


----------



## abclady (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Error code 28, NO sound for pc*

when i tried to download. 

I pressed start and typed in DxDiag under Run .. i got an overview of the problem i had.. under the sound tab it said *No sound card was found. If one is expected, you should install a sound driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. 
*
Also, the device and drivers have unknown details.. no information. 

This pc i have was a refurbished pc donated from school.


Can anyone please help again?


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Error code 28, NO sound for pc*

ok, first of all could you look in BIOS to see if the sound card is recognised and enabled there. Then, having done some research I think it may help to go to the following site:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/default.aspx?lang=eng

In about the middle of the page you'll see where you can click on automatically identify drivers, where the site will scan your computer to see what drivers are needed. I am suggesting the intel site because from what I can gather ipex used intel boards - the older boards were green. Now apparently they then changed to asus boards - brown - so would it be possible for you to open up the tower and see what colour board is in there? Your BIOS is dated 02 so could be an older pc? Anyway have a go, and let us know how you get on.


----------



## abclady (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Error code 28, NO sound for pc*

How do I get into BIOS? I think the board in the tower is green. It's quite old.
I know for sure that I don't have a sound card anymore due to the diagnostic program I ran earlier.
So, I went to the link you gave me, clicked on *Automatically identify and find drivers* and the next link clicked was *Check your system for the latest updates* and then it gave the following relevant information...

*Graphics Driver* 
Product Detected Ethernet Controller
Current Driver Installed 
This device is unknown or unsupported. Please contact the manufacturer for possible updates. More information>>
*Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility (Chipset INF)* (Newer Driver Available)
Product Detected Intel® 800 Series Chipsets
Current Version Installed 
Newer Version Available: 6.3.0.1007 
Download Now
File Size: 1.505 MB
Detailed Driver Description & Driver Documentation
*Audio Driver for Intel Desktop Board * (Newer Driver Available)
Product Detected D845GRGL
Current Driver Installed 
Newer Driver Available: 5.12.01.3516 
Download Now
File Size: 18.518 MB
Download Time: Time @56Kbps:43.89 min
Detailed Driver Description & Driver Documentation

I've clicked on the link to download those driver updates for the above listed.
When trying to install the I*ntel Chipset Software Installation Utility* says 'files that are required for windows to run properly have been replaced by unrecognised versions ... To maintain system stability... insert your windows XP Professional service pack 3 CD now'. But I've ignored that notice and installation was completed. I'm not sure if it will affect though later on?


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Error code 28, NO sound for pc*

now I see that CCT's link in the above post must have gone straight through to the audio driver required. Can you let us know how your pc has been behaving since you have downloaded all these updates, do you have sound now? I would guess you got the message because of updates done over time. I can't be sure if there will be any unpleasant side effects from not inserting the sp3 cd when they asked for it. See how the pc behaves, and have a look in device manager to see if there are any exclamation marks or question marks still against these drivers.


----------



## abclady (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Error code 28, NO sound for pc*

I've downloaded and installed the updates for my required audio driver. I can finally hear sound!! I am so relieved.. !!!

Thanks AuntieJ and other members of this techforum group.. I really appreciate all your help, your patients in dealing with my pc sound problem. And thank-you very much again! U guys are the best when it comes to dealing with pc problems.. lol, ive also become a fan for this on facebook!


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Error code 28, NO sound for pc*

really glad you have sound now. If you should ever have computer issues in the future, don't forget that we are here to help.


----------

